# Replacement part ramblings



## powbmps (Sep 24, 2011)

No real point to this thread.  Just something I was thinking about while riding today. 

Have gradually replaced quite a few parts on my bike over the past two years.  Based on internet opinions, some may be considered "downgrades".  However, the less expensive options have actually improved the way the bike rides and helped me to finally dial this thing in.  

Bike:  2009 Yeti 575

Rear triangle:
Replaced full carbon rear with carbon/aluminum after dropping the bike on rocks.  Downgraded for the low crash replacement cost of $400.  They say it's a pound heavier, but I haven't noticed it at all.  I do know I'm less nervous about dumping the bike.  

Front fork:
Never was able to set enough sag so I replaced the blue spring with a green spring (or vice versa?).  

Handlebars:
Replaced Easton Monkey Lite XC (carbon) hi-rise with Easton EA70 Monkey Bar (aluminum) mid-rise.  Original bars were damaged during a run in with the bank drive-thru awning :x.  Spent about $40 for the aluminum vs. $120 for the carbon.  Little more weight, but the bike handles better with the lower rise. 

Front shifter:
Removed stock SLX when I went to 1x9.

Rear shifter:
Replaced stock SLX with XT after tweaking the stock one in a wreck.

Front derallier:
Removed stock XT and replaced with e13 chainguide/bashguard (running 1x9).

Rear derailler:
Replaced stock XT with short cage XT after I bent the original.

Brake pads/rotors:
Replaced stock XT pads/rotors with Alligator pads and Wavy rotors.  Spent about $40 vs. $120 and they work just as well, if not better that the originals.

Pedals:
Went from flats to Nashbar SPD to Shimano XT SPD.  After a couple of nasty wrecks this summer I went back to the flats.  Couldn't be happier with the decision.

Helmet:
After a nice headfirst wreck, I picked up a six six one Comp II full face for $35.  Surprisingly light and well ventilated.  Look like a gaper on the uphill and xc trails, but I really don't care at this point.

Tires:
After a few different combos of tires (typically what I snag on sale) I am running a 2.35" Maxxis High Roller on the front and 2.24" WTB Moto Raptor on the rear.  Great combo on the rocks and roots around here.

It's hard to figure out what parts to go with based on internet information.  There is always someone saying "that sucks" and "that's awesome" for the same item.  Frustrating to say the least.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 25, 2011)

As far as parsing the internet for reviews of what works go I always try to get an idea of what type of riding the user does, their weight and ability level is important too.  Often times when you find bad reviews for a product it's from someone who either doesn't have a clue what they're doing and/or they're using the product in the wrong application (or different from I plan to do). ie; use something meant for mild AM for full on DH runs.  For me the user's weight is important on some items (wheels and saddles in particular), since I'm way on the Clydesdale side of things...

Sometimes you just can't tell and need to find out for yourself....


----------

